# Forfait sosh Showroomprive compatible eSIM



## naas (14 Février 2019)

Bonjour les gens 
Savez vous si le forfait en promo en ce moment est compatible avec l’option à 5€ d’esim des Apple Watch ?
https://showroomprive.com/


----------



## naas (14 Février 2019)

[Nouveaux Clients] Forfait Mensuel Mobile - Appels / SMS / MMS Illimités + 50 Go de DATA pendant 1 An (Sans Engagement)


----------



## naas (14 Février 2019)

Ah j’ai ma réponse dans les News :-/


----------

